# Washington Control Board FLF bottle



## spatman (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello

 I found an interesting bottle this past weekend while scuba diving.  I'm new to bottle collecting, and I have researched as much as I can online, but haven't really found out what this bottle was for and where it came from.  Any help you folks could provide would be appreciated.

 Pictures are here:
 http://spatman.com/bottle1/

 Here's what I found out so far (please correct me if I'm wrong):

 - Automatic bottle machine molded.

 - GBBA Union Label - Glass Bottle Blowers Association

 - â€œFederal Law Forbidsâ€  dates it between 1933 and ~1970.

 - "MG" on bottom is Maywood Glass Co,  circa 1940-1950 (?)


 I haven't been able to find anything about what "Washington Control Board" signifies, nor the other markings on the bottom, "85" "4" and "R-316".


 Thanks for your help.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey spatman,

 Welcome and thanks for the great photos. It's a liquor bottle, 1932-64 (per the "Federal Law Forbids" language) with some nice Deco accents.

Washington State Liquor Control Board are the culprits. I do like their Indian Head logo.

 The various numbers & letters on the base have to do with plant #s, mold #'s, and perhaps date code. I'm not familiar with Maywood codes.

 "M G....................Maywood Glass Company, Compton, CA (1930-1959)" From.







 "Fearful of a new alcohol ban, panicked citizens rush to corner stores to stockpile a sizeable quantity of their preferred spirit. Thereâ€™s some outrage at the governmentâ€™s bowing to the temperance-minded, of course, but no one knows when â€” or if â€” theyâ€™ll ever be able to consume their favorite drinks again.

 It sounds like a scene straight out of the Prohibition era, but thereâ€™s no sepia-toned reminiscence here. Itâ€™s just the reaction of college students to the Liquor Control Boardâ€™s recent decision to ban alcoholic energy drinks (AEDs), effective today...." From.


----------



## spatman (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

 I saw the Wiki page and homepage for the Washington Control Board.  I was just wondering why it's on this bottle.  Did they put their seal on all liquor bottles during a particluar period?  Do they still?  (btw, the logo is a profile of George Washington, not an Indian head.)

 Also, re: the MG logo, this site shows the italic MG as circa 1940 and the overlapping MG as circa 1950.  The MG on my bottle seems to be both italic and overlapping which is why I think it's between 1940-1950.

 So I'm still curious to know what may have been in it, and if there are any more ways to narrow down the date range further.

 Thanks again.




> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey spatman,
> 
> ...


----------

